# Making a Vaulted Ceiling



## FSUfishin (Jan 25, 2008)

All: I am renovating my 1968 built ranch, after taking down the plaster walls and ceiling, my wife and I think we could bennefit from some extra head room. Does anyone know a structural engineer or truss designer that could give me a design for a scissor truss that will not effect the integrity of the structure. I will be able to provide pictures, dimensions, even CAD drawing of what is existing and what I am looking to do, I just need to know how to build the truss to support my roof loads(dimensions). I will not be taking the roof off, this work will be done from below.
Does anyone know what the design will cost me?? Don't have tons of dollars to throw around wife and I are expecting June 1 (our first) and I am in need of doing this right. Trying to see if the cost to do it will be worth it.

Thanks to all of you


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Johns Lumber
34151 S Gratiot Ave
Clinton Twp, MI 48035-3537
(586) 791-1200

52575 Van **** Avenue, Shelby Township - (586) 739-6700

They design and manufacture their own trusses. Good people, straight shooters.


----------



## Joedirt (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm not a builder but I'll offer my 2 cents.

What about beefing up the rafters and creating a "beam" finish to ceiling joists on 4' centers. These would have to be collar tied in the top 1/3 of each rafter. I just did this on my cabin I built this past summer. No problems with the building inspector .

Post your room dimensions and roof pitch. If the pitch is too low, trusses may not gain you much. I know alot of the older homes in that area had very low roof pitch. Also without removing the roof I'm not sure how you could install an engineered truss .

Good Luck....


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

If I am reading this correctly, you are planning on "transforming" your original truss (existing) to a scissor truss. 
I got ya. It can be done..... one truss at a time.
Support each truss at the peak while removing the webbing and creating the scissor truss.
Done it a few times.


----------



## jarome477 (Dec 28, 2009)

letherer truss in clare they did mine ended up using 3 styles to do what i wanted


----------



## FSUfishin (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks for the input. 

I will post all the dimensions , I was thinking I would reuse parts of the existing truss, I forgot my pictures and documents today so I will try to post them tonight or tomorrow morning to get more input. I don't think I can get an engineered pre-built truss in the space, possible but the access I have is limited. I am looking for a "layout" as to what to build on my own. Thru my research I know what needs to be done but I need to know how, so the look we are after is accomplished and it's structuraly correct.

The pitch to the roof is enough to allow for attiquite insulation and enough head room below to make it worth it. 

I thank all of you again and will post the necessary document to show you what I am trying to accomplish.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Ive seen Vaulted ceilings that used "thin" sissor rafters. Didnt allow much room for insulation and now the owners complain that the heating costs are to high. 
If it was my home I'd skip the vaulted ceiling and just blow enough insulation up the attic to total 20" or so. R-50+ Even R-60 should work much better then R-36, 30 or less with a vaulted ceiling!!!:yikes:
What ever you do ALLOW for PROPER venting!!!!


----------



## FSUfishin (Jan 25, 2008)

Sorry all, I have scraped the vaulted ceiling plan. After reviewing what I would gain and what it would cost and time invlolved, it's plain not worth it. Thank you for all of the advice and recomendations, they were all very good.


----------

